# looking for router bit



## DweBle57 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking for a router bit to make a bowl cut to hold golfballs and baseballs
on a shelf. I don't want the hole to go all the way thru the shelf.
Is ther esuch a bit?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You could use a core box bit if you wanted a round bottom hole, or just use a forstner bit in a drill press

Magnate


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1-pc 1/2" SH Horizontal Crown Molding Round Router Bit | eBay

1pc 1/2" SH 3/4" Rad, 1" Blade Cove Box Router Bit | eBay

4pc 1/2sh 1", 3/4", 1/2", 3/8" Rad Cove Box Router Bit | eBay

=======



DweBle57 said:


> Looking for a router bit to make a bowl cut to hold golfballs and baseballs
> on a shelf. I don't want the hole to go all the way thru the shelf.
> Is ther esuch a bit?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, Funny You should ask about baseball shelf and such ,I was just asked about making one the other day for a freind of my brothers who fixed my window and using my cove bit was an idea I was toying with


----------



## stuartwillson (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

DweBle57 said:


> Looking for a router bit to make a bowl cut to hold golfballs and baseballs
> on a shelf. I don't want the hole to go all the way thru the shelf.
> Is ther esuch a bit?


Hi Dwe - Welcome to the forum

Here are a couple that should do the job for ya
1pc 1/2" SH 1" Radius 1-1/8 high Cove Box Router Bit | eBay

1pc 1/2" SH 3/4" Rad, 1" Blade Cove Box Router Bit | eBay


----------

